# Cheap lily pipes?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know where i can find cheap lily pipes. I dont care about the brand name, i just want to get rid of the surface film thats been much more quickly developped since the pressurized was started. However i do not think $150 for a set of intake and outtakes is reasonable, as they are just formed glass tubes.

Nor do i want to go the surface skimming route, as a properly set lily pipe will skim the the surface itself


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Not sure how efficient a lily pipe is. I think, surface skimmer is the way to go. That's why ADA introduce the new ugly surface skimmer which need power to run. Just hide it behind some plants, you wont see it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

a just the right height they will create a vortex at the surface that is strong enough to suck in the scum without degassing the co2


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Check ebay , you could find many high quality but cheap lily pipes


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never used lily pipes so I can't comment on effectiveness of the vortex created by lily pipes. But I think the vortex is created by the out put end so it only disrupts the organic film, not sure if it will be that strong so that the scum can go so low and get sucked in at the input end.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I think it would be better. I know when i use the spray bar with the xp1, the flow isn't sufficient to break up the film if i wish it to distribute the co2 too. But when i remove the spray bar, it breaks up the film for the most part, but it doesn't quite get all of it in the water column, so its faintly there. Hoping a lily pipes vortex will give that bit extra i need. To me, i dont see it being different as using a pop bottle just far enough under the water to pull in the surface tension to manually remove the film


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

My tank has trim so I might not be able to use the lily pipe. I am using Eheim's outflow pipe, it creates the effect when I position it right, but its not doing anything to remove surface film. So, I put my skimmer back...


----------

